# Green Grass Potty Pad ughh!!!



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Bought the green grass potty pad for Baby Girl last night not sure if I should keep it because she spending her time on the potty paid tearing out the fake grass.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Is she using it or just playing with it? If she's using it, I would try to stop that behavior.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you tried a potty pad in a holder? That may be easier if she sees the fake grass as a toy.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hahahahaha she wants to go outside for walkies  no wonder she destroys it muhaha  i have never tried it, but maybe just let her on it when it's pee time...not have it around just hanging there, because when they don't get walks and runs...they get bored


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AnnHelen said:


> Hahahahaha she wants to go outside for walkies  no wonder she destroys it muhaha  i have never tried it, but maybe just let her on it when it's pee time...not have it around just hanging there, because when they don't get walks and runs...they get bored


The use of pee pads or potty patches doesn't mean that a dog isn't walked regularly. Maybe you misunderstood? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I googled a little bit and couldn't find anything called green geass potty pad exactly- are the edges out and that is what she is pulling out? Or is it just the grass getting pulled right out of the center? If the edges are the problem try putting it in a holder, if it is just getting pulled apart maybe you want to try a different type of potty pad or imitation grass product. You don't want to reprimand her for spending time there or make it unpleasant to be on because that will make it harder for training.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> The use of pee pads or potty patches doesn't mean that a dog isn't walked regularly. Maybe you misunderstood?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes maybe :S


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I am not trying be negative because we all need to figure out what works for our particular dog, but I remember reading here that the fake grass is very hard to clean well and gets stinky. Maybe there is a solution for cleaning it that the other poster did not know.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> I googled a little bit and couldn't find anything called green geass potty pad exactly- are the edges out and that is what she is pulling out? Or is it just the grass getting pulled right out of the center? If the edges are the problem try putting it in a holder, if it is just getting pulled apart maybe you want to try a different type of potty pad or imitation grass product. You don't want to reprimand her for spending time there or make it unpleasant to be on because that will make it harder for training.


The actual name is potty patch.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Hahahahaha she wants to go outside for walkies  no wonder she destroys it muhaha  i have never tried it, but maybe just let her on it when it's pee time...not have it around just hanging there, because when they don't get walks and runs...they get bored


She gets walked regular I have 3 children who all have there special time with her which includes multiple walks. It was bought because she seems to like going pee on my bed. So I thought to provide another spot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I am not trying be negative because we all need to figure out what works for our particular dog, but I remember reading here that the fake grass is very hard to clean well and gets stinky. Maybe there is a solution for cleaning it that the other poster did not know.


They do sell replacement grass however there is a weird smell not sure I like it .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Have you tried a potty pad in a holder? That may be easier if she sees the fake grass as a toy.


I think I will exchange it for one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> Is she using it or just playing with it? If she's using it, I would try to stop that behavior.


She uses it but then she play with it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Hahahahaha she wants to go outside for walkies  no wonder she destroys it muhaha  i have never tried it, but maybe just let her on it when it's pee time...not have it around just hanging there, because when they don't get walks and runs...they get bored


She does get bored she used to sleep a lot so this is new territory.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

i got one for wilson, and he wont use it for toilet, he just treis to tear up the 'grass' bit, so i have taken it away


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I would definitely try the pad in a holder instead, I have also heard awful stories about the fake grass systems.
And yes that a dog uses an indoor toilet system doesn't mean they are not regularly walked. I walk mine a lot and they also potty outdoors but I want them to be able to go potty whenever they want, I am not home 24/7.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I am not trying be negative because we all need to figure out what works for our particular dog, but I remember reading here that the fake grass is very hard to clean well and gets stinky. Maybe there is a solution for cleaning it that the other poster did not know.


That was probably me that you remember saying that! Personally, I hate them. A lot. Mine was okay for the first few days and then no matter what I did, I couldn't get the smell out. There are replacement grasses but they're pretty expensive to be switching every week or so. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep, I heard all the horror stories on the fake grass. The Little Rascal's system seem to have the least negative opinions on their grass. I still opted not to use it. Didn't want to take that chance. I use the system with reusable puppy pads inside. It can also be used as is, which is like a grate system. Cai won't use it without the pads inside. Fancy pants lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

There is actually real grass patches that you can have delivered every two weeks....apparently they don't smell & you throw away after two weeks when the new one is delivered.
Would be great for a high rise condo or appt. When you can't get out.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> There is actually real grass patches that you can have delivered every two weeks....apparently they don't smell & you throw away after two weeks when the new one is delivered.
> Would be great for a high rise condo or appt. When you can't get out.


I saw those on my grass search online. That would be amazing for a patio! They don't offer that here unfortunately. I considered making my own and buying sod every week but that wouldn't help us during the winter. If I lived in a city where that was available, I would definitely do it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

If I lived in a highrise or downtown in a city or something I would try that real grass delivery in a heartbeat! Right now for me my dogs pee outside all the time and I only leave a pee pad in their room if 
I will be gone for more than 6 or 7 hours, so it would not be worth it.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I saw those on my grass search online. That would be amazing for a patio! They don't offer that here unfortunately. I considered making my own and buying sod every week but that wouldn't help us during the winter. If I lived in a city where that was available, I would definitely do it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I checked to them, I bet you'll have them soon. Amazon carries them. The interesting & great thing is that they are hypotonic, there is no soil used. Tomatoes, etc. can be grown that way! Almost the perfect solution, no mess!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> I checked to them, I bet you'll have them soon. Amazon carries them. The interesting & great thing is that they are hypotonic, there is no soil used. Tomatoes, etc. can be grown that way! Almost the perfect solution, no mess!


What's the name of them?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I've also heard that these can smell very easily and are very difficult to clean.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> What's the name of them?


Doggie lawn Disposable Lawn Potty with real grass & Fresh Patch disposable dog potty- these are on Amazon. They both have 5 + stars and over 100 reviews so you get a pretty good idea of what they are.


----------

